# A great selling feature!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Whilst having a trawl over potential properties to retire to, we came across this one....

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...tofriend&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=buying

...which boasts the fairly unique feature of having *"...extensive parking provision, space for a motor home with power.*.." and also mentions "...*and space for a motor home with EHU*..." and lastly "...*There is also ample space to store a caravan/ motor home*."

How cool is that? :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Never thought I'd see this "site" mentioned. Having stayed here in 2014, we were considering using it a s seasonal type pitch but they wanted £5000 a year. Dream on :frown2:. No room to put an awning up though.
The property itself has been extended and extended and extended!

Here it is in all it's glory http://www.hafodbandb.co.uk/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers DfD...great spot :thumbup:

On first showing it looks great however its top end for what we want to pay; and it has a stream running through the garden which would concern me as it has been rumoured that we get a drop or two of rain these days; plus the MH pitch wouldn't generate any income for us as we would be using it for our MH!

tbh we are mainly looking more over towards your part of the world :smile2: however the FiL lives in Cheltenham so the Marches may be a better option. Choices, choices :smile2:

We are off to Cenarth for 5 nights after Boxing Day and have around 15 or so potentials to look at. We are only using them as a guide for the various areas west of you. We are taking the car on this trip as well so we can mooch around

Keep your eye out for a Comanche with a whacking great draig on the back going through Carmarthen around early afternoon :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------

